
Show HN: I've created an iOS version of Colordot, a color picker for humans - hailpixel
https://color.hailpixel.com/ios/
======
hailpixel
Three years ago, I made a color picker which acted how I think about colors:
[https://color.hailpixel.com/](https://color.hailpixel.com/). Here's its iOS
cousin. Bonus: you can also use your camera to grab colors.

